
Almost Genius: A Wall-Socket With Built-In Extension Cord - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/almost-genius-wall-socket-built-extension-cord?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1016016>

